# Martha Stewart paint



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Just when you think you're done explaining to HO's that Behr is garbage, now Martha Stewart is the new paint expert in town with her own line at Home Depot. Just like perfumes & colognes, seems anybody with a name can slap a label on a can & call it paint..... should be interesting to watch the reviews. :whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

We have a job coming up where we have to use Martha's metallics. Ought to be interesting.


----------



## CamillusPaints (Jul 12, 2009)

thats funny, just got back from a bid and she picked out the color from the martha line. First for me


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I dont care what line they pick it from...it doesnt mean thats what line it's going to be mixed in.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't have much choice with metallics. Although I am working on a color chart from Modern Masters. Hope I get it in time.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Martha Stewart paint has been around for a while now. I think it was the preferred brand of K-Mart several years ago. I've seen the color chips for years, I guess they decided to toss it in the box store now.....isnt Mr. Ralph Lauren gonna be mad!!!

Who makes the Martha Stewart line anyways? Is it SW or ICI?


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

I had never heard of it till yesterday. I was driving & a HD ad was rambling on about the her new line over the radio. :blink:


NCPaint1 said:


> Martha Stewart paint has been around for a while now. I think it was the preferred brand of K-Mart several years ago. I've seen the color chips for years, I guess they decided to toss it in the box store now.....isnt Mr. Ralph Lauren gonna be mad!!!
> 
> Who makes the Martha Stewart line anyways? Is it SW or ICI?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

brushmonkey said:


> I had never heard of it till yesterday. I was driving & a HD ad was rambling on about the her new line over the radio. :blink:


I know I hear them too. Its not new, but it is new to HD :whistling2: I guess wherever the line was before it didnt work out. Oh well, I needed some new colors to match anyways, was getting bored with Behr matches anyways :thumbup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah yes Martha..
What are we going to do about you?

She has been attaching her name to paint products and colors for years
And has been fickle enough to change manufacturers and dealers and colors as often as I change my underwear
(like most "style" industries do)
This leads to a problem for us applicators
Often, by the time a customer chooses MS paints, it's now carried by another dealer

And then there's the multiple and ever-changing "color collections"
That means the other dealers often don't have the formulas to replicate the colors in their own products (who can keep up?)

And yes, the products, being directed @ "clueless-to-quality price-oriented DIYers" and having that enormous MS licensing fee on each and every can, and the fact that she doesn't actually use the products (at least in real world situations), they tend to be complete crap

She's been doing the K-M thing for a while, and she was with H/D, at least (I think) she was a while back anyway, I could be wrong (she does seems to hang her panties on the line facing whichever wind pays the most)

Sorry, it's kind of like trying to keep track of who the "town pump" is "dating" this week


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I just can't believe what the American public will buy. It seems the lowest common denominator is only interested in the surface appearance of these high profile names. No thought is given to what's underneath the surface. 

Don't they remember the sleaze of the past? Just goes to show that you can be high priced trailer trash and still sell your message to the public.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

amen...i always have it matched in sw's lines......if they want me to use other paint; it'll cost ya!!!


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Last thing from MS I'd used is her caulking. It wouldn't stop dripping so ****can it goes.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

trashcan...and what's wrong with s h i t can? It's mil-spec word.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

I know Martha Stuart used to be SW then went to HD. When she went to HD all the colors and codes changed but they used to be SW.


----------

